# How to connect 5.1 speakers to a Laptop



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi...

Just wanted to know is there any way of connecting 5.1 speakers to a laptop. I have Zebronics 5.1 Speakers

Thank You


----------



## desiibond (Dec 9, 2010)

you can get a cheap USB soundcard. Else connect them as stereo speakers.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 9, 2010)

Suggest me a cheap USB Soundcard with 5.1 support


----------



## r4gs (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know of any, but I do believe that steelseries has a USB sound card for around 3k. No idea on specs though.


----------

